# yeti ultimate, factory colors?



## asteele (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, new to the forum and surprized by how many names I recognize from ebay, you are the guys with all the really cool stuff for sale, Anyway I have a great Yeti ultimate, in the purpleish color. I love the bike but when I think back i always pictured the ultimate in a really industral sort of blue. does anyone have pics or yetis in colors other than turquoise, I would really like to see the raw steel one that sold in Germany pics of that would be great also.
Thanks for any help, I have a powdercoat chart so ral colors are also good.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

asteele said:


> Hi, new to the forum and surprized by how many names I recognize from ebay, you are the guys with all the really cool stuff for sale, Anyway I have a great Yeti ultimate, in the purpleish color. I love the bike but when I think back i always pictured the ultimate in a really industral sort of blue. does anyone have pics or yetis in colors other than turquoise, I would really like to see the raw steel one that sold in Germany pics of that would be great also.
> Thanks for any help, I have a powdercoat chart so ral colors are also good.


I can't say I like where you're from or the list of bikes you seem to be looking for. 

Here's my Yeti Ultimate in yellow....but soon to undergo a make over in drab Yeti grey, with bright yellow fork, stem, and Bullseye cranks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yetifan is a good place to go for lots of pictures of Yetis.

The Yeti blue is RAL 5018...should look like this:


----------



## asteele (Aug 24, 2006)

I think it is the drab yeti grey I am interested in any pictures of that? Looked in yetifan did not see what I was looking for.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

asteele said:


> I think it is the drab yeti grey I am interested in any pictures of that? Looked in yetifan did not see what I was looking for.


I've been having a hard time with getting the correct RAL for it. I'm close on the numbers, but I can't be exactly sure.

I've not seen the grey/bright yellow combo yet...so no copying! 

The closest I can find to the grey:


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Here you go.

http://www.yetifan.com/your_ultimates.html


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

got these off the web , hoping to get mine as close to this as possible :thumbsup:


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeti turquoise is NOT RAL 5018, it is VERY CLOSE to RAL 5018.
Yeti grey can only be seen on the steel frames, ARCs were CLEAR. Of course there might be one or two grey coated ARCs, but I haven't seen any. All "grey" ARCs (with or without dart) are clear coated.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

SLIMBOY said:


> got these off the web , hoping to get mine as close to this as possible :thumbsup:


Hi Slimboy,
don't do it. I am sure it has been repainted. The grey looks far to silver. The dart stripe is a bit too thick, I think. The decals are probably retros, as you can see from the Easton decal which is lacking the registered (R).


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

asteele said:


> Anyway I have a great Yeti ultimate, in the purpleish color ...I would really like to see the raw steel one that sold in Germany pics of that would be great also...


Cool, I love the purple color. It looks nice and not as common as turquoise, yellow and black. I hope you do not plan on repainting it?
Would also love to see clear coated steel frames ...


----------



## asteele (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info so far. I will post a pic of the purple when I get home tonight, anyone have a picture of a clearcoat steel yeti?


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

curve said:


> Yeti turquoise is NOT RAL 5018, it is VERY CLOSE to RAL 5018.
> Yeti grey can only be seen on the steel frames, ARCs were CLEAR. Of course there might be one or two grey coated ARCs, but I haven't seen any. All "grey" ARCs (with or without dart) are clear coated.


Are you 100% sure about this. I have collected ARC pictures for a long time and going through my archives a lot of grey/blue frames looks like the grey is paint. In the MBA test of the ARC in 91/92? you can clearly see it is paint too ?


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

erkan said:


> Are you 100% sure about this. I have collected ARC pictures for a long time and going through my archives a lot of grey/blue frames looks like the grey is paint. In the MBA test of the ARC in 91/92? you can clearly see it is paint too ?


I am not sure when Yeti changed from wet paint to powder coating, but it was before 1992. All A.R.C.s were powder coated, not painted. And the grey frames were also coated, but it is a clear coating and not a grey one. Have a look at the back cover of the 1993 catalogue, there is "clear" listed. In 1994 Yeti got rid of clear (the new team colours were yellow and turquoise) and the matte black. As I said, you could have your A.R.C. coated in a different color, but I haven't seen any "grey", that was actually grey and not clear. If someone is able to take a detail photo of a grey coated steel Yeti, it would be easier to compare.


----------



## asteele (Aug 24, 2006)

*"rosebud"*

Still a work in progress and a hard working commuter bike (well when the brakes are on)


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

curve said:


> I am not sure when Yeti changed from wet paint to powder coating, but it was before 1992. All A.R.C.s were powder coated, not painted. And the grey frames were also coated, but it is a clear coating and not a grey one. Have a look at the back cover of the 1993 catalogue, there is "clear" listed. In 1994 Yeti got rid of clear (the new team colours were yellow and turquoise) and the matte black. As I said, you could have your A.R.C. coated in a different color, but I haven't seen any "grey", that was actually grey and not clear. If someone is able to take a detail photo of a grey coated steel Yeti, it would be easier to compare.


Ok, for once I thought you meant all ARC's before the yellow/blue theme where naked alu coated and blue painted dart. But you are right, most ARC's seems to be painted grey and not clearcoated alu.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

erkan said:


> Ok, for once I thought you meant all ARC's before the yellow/blue theme where naked alu coated and blue painted dart.


Yes, that's true, really! Well, mostly  Because the early ones were all clear, without the dart.



erkan said:


> But you are right, most ARC's seems to be painted grey and not clearcoated alu.


No, I didn't mean that. They are clear coated alu.
They are not painted grey. Seriously


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

So where are the German Yeti gurus when you need them?!


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

erkan said:


> So where are the German Yeti gurus when you need them?!


I am here! But I wouldn't call myself "guru". Say German Yeti owner


----------

